# δεν εχω ηχο απο usb card external

## h12

χαιρετω τη παρεα . ειμαι νεος στο σαμπαγιον ,μπορεις καποιος να με βοηθησει να φτιαξω μου τον ηχο . το δουλευω απο external usb audio card την οποιο βλεπει ο μικτης και τρεχω kde περιβιαλλον.

Ευχαριστω

----------

## parapente

Καλημέρα, δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις καταφέρει ήδη (πάει ένας μήνας πλέον) αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην έχεις ρυθμίσει την προκαθορισμένη κάρτα ήχου στο KDE. Μέσα από τις Ρυθμίσεις Συστήματος->Πολυμέσα->Ρυθμίσεις ήχου και βίντεο μπορείς να καθορίσεις τι θα χρησιμοποιείται. Μια παρατήρηση μόνο: το forum είναι για τη διανομή gentoo και όχι για τη διανομή sabayon.

----------

